# how to fit kyham awning to current wind out awning??



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all,
so i've got a 08 autotrail cheyenne with an awning attached.....
but need space outside to keep wheelchairs, dog etc..
looking at a kyham motordome but cannot fathom how it fastens on. no awning channel apparent. or am i missing something?
thanks for your help 
ruth


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

They normally use a figure of 8 strip , that attaches to the tent and the awning on the van

Gary


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is an awning channel on the leading edge of your attached wind out awning, it is on the underside !!

If it is the wrong size, I have seen people that have attached a piece of awning channel to their MH, so they can do what you want to do.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you both. thats where it's hiding!


----------

